# Sysctl. Brain broken. And,  where is the "delete thread" button?



## Snurg (Feb 15, 2018)

When attempting to read the current number of SHM segments, I notice this:

```
# sysctl -d kern.ipc.shmsegs
kern.ipc.shmsegs: Current number of shared memory segments allocated
# ipcs -mbtp
Shared Memory:
T           ID          KEY MODE        OWNER    GROUP           SEGSZ         CPID         LPID ATIME    DTIME    CTIME
m       196608            0 --rw------- snurg    snurg         8892416        37283        80574 16:25:29 14:39:15 16:25:29
<snipped long list>
#
```
Did I make a mistake?
Or, is sysctl broken?
Where is the "delete thread" button?

Anyway, which option shows me the sysctl value about how many shared memory segments are allocated??

This I didn´t expect:

```
# sysctl -Ah kern.ipc.shmsegs
kern.ipc.shmsegs: Format: Length:19968 Dump:0xe9030000e9030000e9030000e9030000...
#
```

This is also not helpful:

```
# sysctl -bh kern.ipc.shmsegs
```


----------



## pprocacci (Feb 19, 2018)

You probably want to look at ipcs(1).


----------



## danger@ (Feb 19, 2018)

The delete thread button is near the top under the ‘...’ drop-down menu.


----------

